# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Rocki, cat toy, Santa Clara California, USA

## Airicist

rockirobot.com

youtube.com/channel/UC9RX_WMI8ib--OOzP37YjsQ

facebook.com/RockiCompanion

----------


## Airicist

Rocki the smart companion for pets - automatic feeder on mecanum wheels

Sep 24, 2020




> Rocki is a smart companion for pets. Rocki has a built-in automatic feeder that is remote contronable, feeding pets anytime on demand. The mobility base consists of four mecanum wheels, which can move in any direction without turning, extra fun for playing with pets. Rocki has a robotic toy arm on the top, can be swapped with different types of toys. The Rocki app connects pets with owners through video and voice on demand.

----------


## Airicist

Rocki demo

Sep 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Review: Rocki Robot"
This app-controlled cat toy can livestream through its camera while you're away, but it's expensive.

by Medea Giordano
June 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

My dog is OBSESSED with this robot (for cats too)

Feb 7, 2022




> Rocki is a smartphone-controlled robot that allows you to play with your cat or dog while you’re away. Using an iOS or Android app, you can communicate, move, point a laser and dispense treats. CNET’s Logan Moy found out how his dog Luna would react to Rocki and what it was like to play with her remotely.


"Rocki the robot companion for pets kept my dog company (as long as it kept giving out treats)"
The smartphone-controlled robot can move and point lasers for your furry friend too.

by Logan Moy
February 7, 2022

----------

